

Interview with Sir Arthur Conan Doyle - arjn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XWjgt9PzYEM#!

======
arjn
This is an unexpected gem. I wouldn't have thought such footage existed, with
sound.

